# Import Tax



## Deleted member 264001 (Oct 3, 2010)

Will I need to pay import tax if I order anything from Shoptemp (I want a Supercard DSTWO Card with 2gb memory card £29.13) and what about UK ban stuffs... You know how likely?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 3, 2010)

As far as I know, UK only bans R4 at this moment. So SuperCard DSTwo should have no problem entering UK.


----------



## Deleted member 264001 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I may order one today


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 4, 2010)

ShopTemp mark their packages at a low value to avoid customs. They also mark the packages discretely. The package does not specify that it is a flash cart.

Unless your package gets manually inspected at customs (very highly unlikely), it's safe to say it won't be confiscated or hit by customs fees.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 4, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, UK only bans R4 at this moment. So SuperCard DSTwo should have no problem entering UK.


This is actually not true, it's R4s and flashcarts in general that are banned.
Still, as far as I'm aware it's only illegal to sell them within the UK, not for someone living in the UK to purchase one online, out of the country.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 4, 2010)

Mt DSTwo arrived just fine. Don't worry about it. I think the ban is for manufacture, as opposed to importing. Shoptemp will mark the parcel as 'PC Card readers', it's not even worth Customs' trouble to open it up.

No import tax is payable either, what you see is what you pay.


----------



## Deleted member 264001 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks again for the infos, you guys are so much help! Thanks again!


----------

